# Buying a new car in Italy



## AndyL_14 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi,
I've been offered a job to relocate with work to in Lugano Switzerland and most people seem to live in Como Italy, which is really appealing.
I will get a company car but my wife will need a car for sure - we have a finance lease on her car at the moment and one of the rules is we can't take it out of the UK for more than 60 days. And to be fair I'd rather she had a LHD car.
Having only lived in the UK - would we be able to get new car on a lease in Italy (or Switzerland). 
In other words we would we be eligible for credit in Italy in the same way we are in the UK.
Any advise would be great.


----------



## Paulie59 (Nov 29, 2015)

You can start with a Renault or Citroen short term lease until you get the lay of the land. The lease price includes insurance, roadside assistance and tax and license fees. It is good for leas s up to 6 months and the vehicle can be leased in any country. Google short term lease or long term rental. 
Congrats on the new job!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No he can't. The French tourist leases aren't available to EU residents.


----------



## Paulie59 (Nov 29, 2015)

NickZ said:


> No he can't. The French tourist leases aren't available to EU residents.


Pardon me...I stand corrected.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Paulie59 said:


> You can start with a Renault or Citroen short term lease until you get the lay of the land. The lease price includes insurance, roadside assistance and tax and license fees. It is good for leas s up to 6 months and the vehicle can be leased in any country. Google short term lease or long term rental.
> Congrats on the new job!


or you can contact my contact in abruzzo he can do it for you legaly that is


----------



## StephanieAl (Nov 27, 2015)

does anyone know of a good but not rip off small van hire firm in Chieti please?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

StephanieAl said:


> does anyone know of a good but not rip off small van hire firm in Chieti please?


yes i will send you a pm


----------

